# Aus dem Leben eines Rumpelstilzchenforschers (edited)



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Dies ist eine kleine Geschichte, die sich ursprünglich auf einen Kalauer aus diesem thread bezieht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56412#56412

Der hier beschriebene Dialer ist fair und zeigt im zugrunde liegenden Beispiel einen Preis an, dies vorneweg. Aber gerade daher ist er ein gutes Beispiel, um den Unsinn der Registrierung zu erklären, wenn es um die klare Zuordnung von Verantwortlichkeiten geht.
Also:
Hier ist der Dialer
[edit: neuer link regtp]
neuer link hier

Exemplarisch wird der (aktuell) eingesetzt von einer Firma "G.I. Systems" alias "German Traffic" auf einer Seite mit dem etwas fragwürdigen Titel "Sex mit Teens", Adresse der Firma:
27 Old Gloucester Street, London
= 
www.britishmonomarks.co.uk
(wird auch verwendet von "Digital Web Media", siehe hier)
(Briefkasten).

[edit: ich fand eine alte Adresse der Firma in Dublin: "11A Lower Dorset Street". Danach googelnd findet man wiederum einen afendis-Hinweis auf das entsprechende Programm. 
irische Adresse im Cache, laut google 26.3.2004. Unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer und Adresse findet sich aber auch ein Service der ganz besonderen Art: 
h**p://www.isascs.org/contact.php
Dort kann man nämlich die Nase vom "Mann im Mond" kaufen:


> It is hereby certified that the parcel of land located at latitude 22.6N and longitude 67.7E on the Earth's Moon known as parcel number 123-100, and 100 acres in size In the district of Sea of Vapors (Mare Vaporum) has been claimed by *** and this claim is registered with the
> International Society to Advance the Settlement and Colonization of Space


Da man unter der gleichen Adresse und Telefonnummer aber auch einen Übersetzerservice findet, darf angenommen werden, dass german-traffic nicht vorhat, vom eingenommenen Geld den Mond zu kaufen  Wahrscheinlich gibt's da halt wieder einen Büroservice.]

Die Firma "German Traffic" hat gute Argumente für den Einsatz ihrer Dialer


> We have great german recurring billing ...  pages without a german AVS that kill your conversation ratio.


Da werden nette Seiten vorgestellt, eine mit dem Kommentar


> !! with german AVS !!! (not recommend to promote)


.
Naja... Gezielt wird auf deutschen traffic und deutsche webmaster - aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema...

Damit schafften sie es sogar in russische AWM-Foren 





> Who thread did work with this office, that can say? And where still DE traff to attach it is possible?


Die Frage verstehe ich noch halbwegs, die Antwort
Продавать можно Выгоднее чем на герман траффик слать
leider nicht (To sell it is possible It is more advantageous than to germane traffic to dispatch )

In einem der interessantesten threads aus russischen AWM-Foren (Anfang 2004, Thema "Куда лить DE?" = where to flow to de???) finden sich etliche bedeutende Vertreter der "russischen Zypern-Gibraltar-Riege", weia weia, und mittendrin meldet sich "german-traffic" auf Englisch:
"if you want to use a legal dialer in germany with the highest payouts you can get, try our product. we pay up to ~1,14$ per minute or up to ~11,86$ per call! if the user have dsl or lan access, he will be redirected to our alternativ PayByCall access. we pay webmasters in every country. "
Naja, eingerahmt zwischen "classic" und einem anderen Guru verblasst sein nettes Angebot natürlich. Legale Dialer? Für russische AWM's? Wenn sich doch schon die deutschen AWMs... Zurück zum Thema 

Jedenfalls: Der tatsächliche Anbieter der "heißen Ware" haust also an einer Briefkastenadresse in London.
Je nach Art des PPs gibt es nun zwei Paymentanbieter:


> Unsere PP ohne AVS: Abgerechnet über die Afendis AG
> Unsere PP mit AVS: Abgerechnet über Webmasterorder


Na gut. Afendis kennt man ja, deutsche Firma, aus München, alles in Ordnung... Abrechnung machen für ein PP, das Hardcore ohne AVS anbietet, ach, da würden bayrische Behörden wahrscheinlich nur kurz vom Weißwurstfrühstück aufschrecken...

Laut RegTP sei Inhalteanbieter ein Herr M*S*, 39/49 Calthorpe Road BIRMINGHAM ENGLAND B15 1TS
Wieder nur ein Briefkasten? Schade...
[edit]

Da ist halt wieder jemand limited gegangen beim Herrn MS, dem deutschen Vertreter der Firmengründer aus der "69 Great Hampton Street" in Birmingham. Etwa er selbst?
ich erinnere:
[edit: neuer link regtp] regtp#



Aber was hat der mit "German Traffic" zu tun? Oder mit "Sex mit Teens"?
Die Angabe auf dem Addressierungsmerkmal laut RegTP, könnte evtl. weiter helfen:
"Terracontent Ltd., 39/49 Calthorpe..." ahja, Briefkasten in Birmingham,  kennen wir ja schon.

Und afendis? Naja, steht da auch noch ein bisserl drin, das Ei der Henne des Tech-C's. Und ein sauberes Impressum gibt's ja auch:
http://www.terracontent.de/imprint.html
s.a.
http://support.afendis.de/impressum.html
s.a.
Handelsregister
(S*B*: -->sponsor4traffic, adult4cash,...)
Also rechnet afendis seinen eigenen content ab? Aber warum dann "Sex mit teens"? German-Traffic? Independent Cash? GI Systems?
[zur Konkretisierung der Frage ein abenteurliches Experiment: man gebe die Adresse "Guldeinstr. 41a" und die Zahl 2257 zusammen bei google ein. Lecker? Lecker! Bedeutet "facial", das man das wahre Gesicht toscanischer Weinverkäufer erahnen darf? Wer weiß...]

Naja, in der Praxis wird man also ordentlich über den Preis informiert, ehe man zu einer domain in der Art dfz23trhjsdghf.com geschickt wird, im Besitz einer "Electronic Group SL" aus Barcelona (ehemals Frankreich, Irland, aber auch in Hannover), dann zu deren downloadserver und schließlich zum afendis-Dialer. Steht zwar "EGI" (Electronic Group International) als Anbieterkürzel (und nicht "Das Dialeranbieter-Kuerzel (NCC)" - wie in der RegTP-Beschreibung), aber kaum wühlt man sich ein Jahr durch die diversen Handelsregister, steht man lächelnd über solchen Ungenauigkeiten 

Der Briefeempfänger ist der Herr MB aus Hofheim im Taunus (auch der Inhalteanieter, der ja gar keine Inhalte anbietet, kommt übrigens aus Hofheim, genauer aus Wallau). Kennt man den? Naja, Typ Tausendsassa: Vertrieb Goodlines, Dann wieder mal one2bill, oder auch globallines - jetzt eben Briefträger für... die Newlines AG. Die verwendeten ja auch für die Schwedin Jessi M. einen NCC-Dialer.

Neben der Beschreibung bei der RegTP gibt's noch die von Symantec, die übrigens auchrelativ ungefährlich klingt
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.instantaccess.html


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

*Re: Aus dem Leben eines Rumpelstilzchenforschers*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der Beschreibung bei der RegTP gibt's noch die von Symantec, die übrigens auchrelativ ungefährlich klingt
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.instantaccess.html


Na , die Beschreibung  ist doch wohl eindeutig:


> Dialer.InstantAccess is a dialer that gives a user access to the premium services
> of a third-party Web site,* by dialing a high cost number using a modem.*


cp


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

Ich bin Münchner! Glaubst Du, ich würde afendis was unterstellen wollen? Am Schluß geht mein Chef mit denen regelmässig Golf spielen - und dann? Oder trinkt ab und zu 'nen guten Wein in der Toskana...
Neenee, Du kriegst mich nicht dazu, diesem Dialer was unterstellen zu wollen.
Aber frühers, da hat der frühers in Irland beheimatete Verein um "German Traffic" einen tscash-Dialer verwendet. Ohne Angabe einer deutschen Mehrwertnummer (merkwürdig)


			
				ts datenbank schrieb:
			
		

> 26126	DE	---------	http://www.ero-c*.com
> 26127	AT	0930830471	...
> 26128	CH	0906007678	...
> 26129	UK	09099671145	...
> ...



Ha, Ruhrgebiet, siehste!

In Bayern gibts keinen Dialerbetrug, 

*dieser Beitrag enthält IRONIE*


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2016)

Über 10 Jahre später beginne ich zu begreifen 
Danke

ich biesel mir gleich in die Hose vor Lachen, wie klar das damals schon alles war.


----------

